# Is this a good year to avoid Spain...



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

...with the escalating tension about Gibraltar? Was thinking about heading that way but may go back to Italy instead.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It may turn out to be Paul, at least for those whose vehicles are on English plates.

Ordinarily I would have expected this spat to be sorted out very quickly but just now I think it serves both governments very well by way of distracting the public from other issues. Both lots are conservative at the minute and we know how they like a good international fall out for deflection purposes, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could also fly in without problems. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We are there in our Minibus Wednesday.

With British Plates!

TM


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Utterly no problems in Spain, nor on Gibraltar.

Absolutely no-one in Spain is really talking about it at all.

It is WAY down the priority list here, compared to the problems of unemployment/economy, and political corruption.

There's a strong feeling that the fuss is being deliberately orchestrated by Rajoy and his PP party, in order to try to turn the spotlight away from his taking-bribes allegations.

Come to Spain and enjoy!

Here's the live webcam just on the Brit side of Gib, showing vehicles leaving Gib and passing through the Spanish checkpoint (just off-camera to the left) to mainland Spain:-
http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

teemyob said:


> We are there in our Minibus Wednesday.
> 
> With British Plates!
> 
> TM


I don't think it is much of a problem yet Trev, but if both sides continue raising the stakes with public rhetoric it could become a bit tense. Stupid of the Spanish to allow this to escalate during a recession given their dependance on tourism from the UK, Alan.

Edit: Not yet a big issue, agreed. But Nomad, if your analysis is correct, and I have already said I think it is, then Rajoy needs to keep going make it a national talking point, Alan.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I would guess one may have a bit of a problem if the tension keeps escalating - say if we have a bit of gunboat diplomacy around Gib, if Spain and Argentina continue their discussions about how best to gang up on the UK, etc. 

I don't expect that the average citizen would care too much but it may become awkward if the police decide to harass UK-registered vans. (All legal and within their rights, understand, just like the 'go slow' border checks allegedly are...)


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Must admit I'm watching this tiff with interest as we were planning on Spain again this winter. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why would Spain and Argentina join forces after the Argies stole Spanish oil companies operating in Argentina :?: 

tony


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are watching the news you will see that the ordinary Spanish people are not being fooled by their corrupt government. Why would the Spanish want to cause a rift with the UK when their economy is on its knees. Apart from the fact they are very reliant on the large number of UK tourists and the huge amount of their food production that's exported to the UK their are tens of thousands of Brits who own property and live in Spain that contribute large amounts of money into their economy.Without all this many more businesses would fail.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It makes no difference whatsoever, we will be there and will be setting off on Boxing Day.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am guessing that the Spanish man in the street is just as capable of exhibiting jingoistic tendencies as the average Brit, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Somewhat OT but does anyone know if the Moroccans raise the subject of Ceuta and Melilla with the Spanish government ?

( Back on topic: we are booked on the ferry there and rely on the good sense of the Spanish citizen to see this issue for what it is - fabricated to distract them from more serious matters.)

G


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Grizzly - yes they do, from time to time. 

Problem for them is that those 2 pieces of north African territory were clearly settled by Spain long, long before Morocco was even ever first established as a State - so the Spanish argument has always been "we were here before you were".

As Morocco isn't in the EU, and is frankly pretty shambolic as a functioning country, and hasn't got any economic or military muscle at all, there ain't really anywhere for them to go. 

Additionally, their claims to get these 2 bits of land are very half-hearted, as a LOT of economic benefit flows into their country through these sort of "bridgeheads" linking them to people/businesses in Europe.


----------

